# drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH



## angelfreak1990 (18. September 2009)

also ich schreibe jetzt aus eigener erfahrung
ich war jetzt bestimmt schon 5 mal mit drop shot vom ufer aus angeln und musste folgendes festellen, durch die hohe distanz ist der winkel in dem der ds köder spielt um einiges flacher als vom boot aus und folglich ist das spiel des köders lang nicht so ferführerisch , "man kann den ds köder länger in einer raubfischzone halten" ja woher soll man denn wissen wo die raubfische stehn ohne echolot natürlich gibts hot spots aber alles in allem verliert man viel mehr zeit mit dem ds system in der selben zeit kann man einen viel weiteren bereich mit dem gummifisch absuchen, der ds haken sitz auch nicht so fest wie bei konventionellen gummifisch montagen. aber alles in allem würde ich sagen das der zeitverlust das gravierenste ist wenn man vom ufer aus drop shottet es dauert einfach zu lang vom auswurf bis zur landung. ich habe wirklich viele köder unter ds ausprobiert und auch an echten hot spots gefischt mehr als 2 anfasser wobei einer davon irklich hartnäckig war und es nicht sein gelassen hat wurde keiner gehakt. im gegenteil dazu habe ich nach längerer null nummer via ds einen gummifisch montiert und an selbiger stelle einen barsch und schönen zander gefangen. jetzt denk ich mir nur noch gut das ich meine ds rute ebenfalls als leichte spinnrute einsetzen kann oder als winkel picker und dafür sind die beiden bestens geignet. allerdings funktioniert ds im vertikalen top.
meiner meinung nach ist die ufermethode des ds sytsems eine einfache abzocke ich empfehle euch solang ihr nicht die möglichkeit habt vom boot oder steg / spundwand zu fischen bleibt bei euren gummifischen und gebt dafür das geld aus und falls es schon zu spät ist die ds köder spielen zum teil sehr sehr gut auch auf jigköpfen  
lg andi


----------



## HD4ever (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

na ja ... 
es kunktioniert doch einwandfrei vom Land aus - aber halt nicht überall :m
man kann 30m Distanzwürfe ruhig vergessen und auch die Stellen wo es flach ins Wasser geht....
wer sich dafür spezielles Gerät kauft ist selber schuld - zum ausprobieren kann man auch ganz normale Ruten nehmen


----------



## angelfreak1990 (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

ja schon aber ich will einfach klar machen das ds im vergleich zum guuden alten gumifisch nicht unbedingt mithalten kann


----------



## BARSCH123 (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

klar kan das ds-rig mithalten sogar sehr gut ist von gewässer zu gewässer anders #6


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Beim Dropshotten vom Ufer aus würd eich den Haken auch nicht auf die Schnur binden sondern auf einen Springer von 20cm. da kann der Köder gut spielen und der Fisch hat bei spitzem Winkel keine Schnur, gegen die er schwimmt.


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Es kann ja auch keiner behaupten das man mit dem DS vom Ufer aus genauso erfolgreich ist wie vom Steg oder Boot aus. Das ist ganz klar eine Methode die fürs Vertikale fischen gedacht ist aber man _kann _es halt auch (mit einigen Einbußen) vom Ufer aus machen das man da evtl. mit anderen Methoden besser beraten ist zweifelt doch keiner an.

Ich könnte an einigen meiner Gewässer mit Wobbler auch deutlich besser fangen als mit GuFi aber ich mags halt einfach nicht deshalb fische ich weiter mit Gummi.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



angelfreak1990 schrieb:


> ja schon aber ich will einfach klar machen das ds im vergleich zum guuden alten gumifisch nicht unbedingt mithalten kann


 
das erzählst du nach 5 maligen fischen. :l


----------



## gründler (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

......


----------



## Nobbi 78 (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



gründler schrieb:


> Wackelt nix beisst nix!
> 
> Lg



Würde ich so nicht sagen.
No-Action-Shads sind in vielen Situationen den Wackelschwänzen 
haushoch überlegen auch im Sommer.
Aber ich sag schon nix mehr die beiden Profispinner von Profiblinker werden schon ihre Gründe haben No-Action-Shads so wie alle anderen fängigen Methoden schlecht zu reden.
Naja zurück zum Thema ob dropshot erfolgreicher als das normale Gufiangeln ist, hängt wie so oft stark vom Gewässer ab und lässt sich nicht verallgemeinern!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Die Angelmethode muss zur Situation passen, sonst wird das nix. An steilen Ufern, Spundwänden oder vom Boot funzt das prima, wenn es eher flach ins Wasser geht gibt es sicher bessere Methoden.

Der Fehler liegt dann aber nicht in der Methode, sondern beim Anwender... :m


----------



## megger (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Also ich hab auch vom Ufer mit ner stinknormalen DS-Montage sehr gut gefangen, und das bei nem seh flachen Winkel. Und viel besser als mit normalem Gummifisch. Liegt wohl an unheimlich vielen Einflussfaktoren. In meinen Augen ist das DS auf Barsch unschlagbar. aber ist auch nur ne subjektive Meinung.

Petri

Megger


----------



## Bassey (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



angelfreak1990 schrieb:


> ja woher soll man denn wissen wo die raubfische stehn ohne echolot natürlich gibts hot spots aber alles in allem verliert man viel mehr zeit mit dem ds system in der selben zeit kann man einen viel weiteren bereich mit dem gummifisch absuchen


 
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass man früher auch ohne Echolot HotSpots gefunden hat... 
Was denkst du wie Menschen früher geangelt haben?!
Es dauert halt länger... Ich finde die Angelei ist viel zu hektisch geworden durch solche Dinge... Für mich ist Angeln nach wie vor eine Geduldssache...


----------



## Lengangler (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Liegt manchmal auch am Abstand Blei-Köder.
Bin gerade zurück, hatte gelesen das man vom Ufer gern 1-1,5m zwischen Blei und Köder haben sollte, damit der Gummi mehr Spiel hat und länger im heissen Bereich taumelt, prompt konnte ich drei schöne Barsche verhaften. Geht doch...


----------



## kosh87 (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Drop Schrott ;D
vom boot aus mit echolot gern,
dann kann man(n) gleich den vergleich machen ob jiggen ob
der dp besser ist, hatte bisher auch kein erfolg darauf, ich möchte dem ganzen aber noch eine chance geben.


----------



## baasel (18. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

ganau das ist der punkt, mehr abstand und die rutenspitze eventuell noch steil nach oben.

leg doch mal deine montage an land aus mit normalem abstand zum blein und flachem winkel... das liegt fast aufm grund auf. bei 1,5 meter bist je nach entfernung und tiefe wieder da wo hinwilst. einfach mal an land auslegen, dann kannst dir den abstand suchen den du brauchst


----------



## stefclud2000 (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Hallo zusammen,


ja diese Aussagen das DropShot vom Ufer aus schlecht funktioniert hört man oft. Das mit den 1,5 m zwischen Blei und Köder geht schon aber das Auswerfen mit einer 2,10 m Rute ist immer etwas fuckig.....
Ich habe mal überlegt eine durchlaufende Wasserkugel zu benutzen, dann sollte doch der Winkel wieder recht Vertikal hergestellt sein!Der direkte Kontakt sollte doch trotzdem noch gegeben sein oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler |kopfkrat ???
Also ich habe das Ganze noch nicht getestet und werde mal eure Antworten abwarten bevor ich anfange diese Montage zu bauen
Anbei mal ein Bild wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe:







Grüße aus Süd-Brandenburg
Steffen


----------



## Baraccus (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Dann hab ich ja Glück gehabt als ich Barsche (etliche 35er) und Zander auf Drop Shot vom Ufer gefangen hab, als die Gummifisch- und Twisterfraktion am gleichen Spot abgeschneidert hat... und das über Tage hinweg. 

Vielleicht sollte man nicht nach kurzen Anwendungen ohne Erfolg (5 Tage sind nicht lang!) alles sofort verteufeln.

Und die feinen Herren vom Profiblinker unterliegen einem starken Irrtum oder aber Erfahrungsmangel was diese Tehniken angeht... naja wer statt über die Bremse mit ausgeschalteter Rücklaufsperre drillt |uhoh: Und einem  dann empfiehlt den Haken statt direkt, über nen Springer anzoknöpern hat das Prinzip einfach nich gerallt.

Und übrigens nutze ich u.a. auch normale Gummifische Kopytos usw. Die Kunst liegt halt darin mit seiner gesammelten Erfahrung zu erkennen/erspüren auf was die Fische ansprechen.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich noch voll auf Spinner, einfache Wobbler und Gummi only gesetzt und merke heute das mir sicherlich damals einiges an Fisch dadurch verwehrt geblieben ist.

Übrigens spielt bei mir im Moment ein mini Crank das Dropshot-System noch aus was Fangmenge angeht... aber mit sinkenden Temperaturen wird sich das schnell ändern.


----------



## Spinnfisch (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

http://www.drop-shot.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=32
anscheinend geht ds vom ufer auch gut...habs aber noch net ausprobiert


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Hier mal aus dem soeben geposteten Link zitiert:

"Eine allgemeine Aussage, wie man zu angeln hat, gibt es eigentlich nicht. Die eigene Art und Weise, zu fischen, ist das Ergebnis von Beobachtungen und Erfahrungen, die in vielen Stunden am Wasser gemacht wurden und werden. Diese hängen von so vielen Faktoren ab, dass jeder seine eigene Technik entwickelt. Natürlich, grundsätzlich sind Geräte und Montagen sehr ähnlich, aber im Detail gibt es Unterschiede.  Tatsächlich ist jeder von uns davon überzeugt, dass die eigene Methode die beste ist. Fische fangen wir alle, mal mehr, mal weniger, aber immer gilt: Wer Erfolg hat, hat recht. Vielleicht sind es wirklich kleine Unterschiede in der Köderpräsentation, die einen Angler an einem speziellen Tag erfolgreicher als seine Kollegen machen, vielleicht spielt dabei aber manchmal auch Glück eine größere Rolle, als man zugeben mag. Die endgültige Antwort auf die Frage nach einer Angeltechnik, die immer und überall funktioniert gibt es (zum Glück) nicht. Trotzdem glaube ich, dass es bestimmte Erfahrungen oder Erfolgsfaktoren gibt, die anderen Anglern, insbesondere Einsteigern, helfen können."
(Quelle: www.drop-shot.de)


So - das ist nämlich, wie ich finde, einfach mal ne absolut bemerkenswerte Aussage, sollten sich einige hier einfach mal zu Gemüte führen.
Ich selbst bin auch kein Freund von DS vom Ufer aus, aber solange Andere damit nachweislich Erfolg haben sollte man die Methode nicht vorschnell verurteilen. Wenn man selber es damit  nicht schafft Fische an den Haken zu kriegen hat man nämlich entweder einfach Pech oder es falsch gemacht. Das gleiche gilt für irgendwelche Abwandlungen der Montage, Ködergröße etc. Es ist ganz einfach und simpel: wer fängt hat Recht - völlig schnurzpiepegal wie er es anstellt.


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

ich kann nur sagen dass es bei mir super funzt, ob nun i der mosel oder im baggersee... dabei ist der abstand köder zum blei maximal 1 meter meistens aber darunter... hab fische auf über 30m distanz damit gefangen und dabei auch öfter mehr als freunde mit ''normaler'' gummiführung  gleich neben mir...


----------



## NHS (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Ich kann auch nur sagen das Drop Shot vom Ufer gut klappt..gemessen am Fangerfolg, z.B. an den Nrw Kanälen. Ich nutzt wenn ich an der Steinpackung "Dropshot"e  ne 11ft Rute, find ich besser als die kurzen Stöcke die an der Spundwund wahrscheinlich vorteilhafter bzw. handlicher  sind.

Die Montage mit Wasserkugel die ein User vor mir gepostet habe funzt auch gut. Mit Wasserkugel unter wasser genauso wie überwasser....dies sind meine Erfahrungen.

Es klappt auch gut mit Laufpose und dann zupfen , gerade an den Stellen mit extremer Hängergefahr.

Ich fische grundsätzlich mit Seitenarmmontage, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das wesentlich weniger Fehlbisse entstehen, ich denke die Fische können den Köder so besser schlucken..... 

Ich kann auch ALLEN nur von der Seitenarm Montagemit Springerschlaufe abraten, welche in der Blinker ( im März glaub ich) vorgestellt wurde. Hierbei wird ein ARm der Springerschlaufe aufgeschnitten, hierdurch entsteht zwar gutes Spiel in der Verbindung, jedoch ist mir bei Hängern mein Vorfach OFT am Springerknoten gerissen.  Da machen die Clip-Bleie dann auch keinen Sinn mehr ,)

Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen gemacht mit Seitenarm, das Verbindungsstück aus nem Sprengring und die Fluocarbon mir GRINNER an den Sprengring. Gerade die Berkley Fluocarbon hält meinen Erfahrungen nach sehr schlecht mit Klammerknoten. Mir ist nach meiner Methode noch Nie ein Vorfach gerissen..beim Hänger rausziehen.

Gruß  Nhs


----------



## Dennert (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Die Sache mit dem spitzen Winkel , wie von Einigen erwähnt stimmt so nicht ganz.
Die Geflochtene schwimmt auf, darum kann der Winkel nicht spitz sein. Die Schnur geht zwar auch nicht direkt senkrecht zum Boden wie z.B. unterm Boot oder von der Spundwand, aber der Köder wird immer noch fast vertikal angeboten. Ich rede jetzt vom ausgeworfenen Dropshot System, also vom Ufer meinetwegen 20,30 m.
Ich habe anfangs auch in diese falsche Richtung gedacht, bis ich mir mal ne DVD angeschaut habe, wo u.a. jemand von CamoTackle dies richtig gestellt hat. 
Das eigentliche Problem ist beim Dropshot nur, das die Technik m.M. nach nicht zum weiträumigen Suchen von Fischen geeignet ist, weil zu langsam. Kennt man aber die Spots genau, kann man damit auch gut fangen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



Dennert schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem spitzen Winkel , wie von Einigen erwähnt stimmt so nicht ganz.
> Die Geflochtene schwimmt auf



Die Schwimmeigenschaften der Geflochtenen kannst du getrost vernachlässigen. Sobald ein bisschen Zug von unten kommt (und das hast du zwangsläufig wenn du den Kontakt zum Köder hälst) durchbricht die Schnur die Oberläche und bildet den "spitzen Winkel"
Die Idee mit der Wasserkugel als "Scharnier" ist allerdings eine Überlegung wert müsste man sich in der Praxis anschauen. Ich würde aber sagen es ist machbar ist im Prinzip ja das gleiche wie die U-Pose beim Wallerangeln.


----------



## Boendall (21. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Weil wir beim Thema sind, warum werden diese "Spezial" DS Bleie benötigt. Man kann doch eine 0815 Olive/Kugel nehmen und mit  einem kleinen Spaltblei stoppen, oder geh ich da falsch in der Annahme?#c

Anzumerken ist, ich habe noch nie mit dem System gefischt, liebäugle aber damit (vom Ufer aus) und mach mir halt meine Gedanken dazu.|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



Boendall schrieb:


> Weil wir beim Thema sind, warum werden diese "Spezial" DS Bleie benötigt.



Werden sie nicht. #c

Du kannst das Blei so leicht verstellen und beim Hänger reisst es leichter ab, so daß man wenigstens den Rest der Montage gerettet hat. Würde mit deinem Vorschlag aber auch gehen.

Die Stabbleie kannst du umkippen lassen und wieder aufrichten, aber das klappt nur Vertikal gut.


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Die Bleie kann man sich ganz leicht selbst gießen.
Einfach bei der nächsten Fete die Deckel von "Feigling"-Fläschchen und anderen Mini-Schnäpsen einsammeln, einzeln mittig auf ein Brett nageln und mit Blei ausgießen, abkühlen, den Nagel raus ziehen und das Alu mit der Flachzange abziehen.
Die laufen super auf der Schnur und "tun nicht weh im Portmonee", wenn sie in der Steinpackung hängen bleiben...


----------



## keilerkopf (22. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Kann dazu nur folgendes sagen, habe an nem flachen See ziemlich weit draußen sehr gut mit Dropshot gefangen.
Habe für mich folgende Lehren aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen gezogen:
Dropshot: Effektiv bei bekannten guten Stellen, weil
- Köder meist den Fischen nicht bekannt
- Köderpräsentation den Fischen meist unbekannt
- im Vergleich zum Jiggen lange in der fängigen Zone
- Rutenlänge 2,70-3m
- Vorfachlänge Pi x Daumen der Angeldistanz anpassen (Winkel der Schnur zum Wasser)

Wenn man diese Superstellen aber nicht hat und suchen muß, dann macht man ganz einfach viel zu wenig Strecke und ist mit dem klassischen Jiggen bzw. Spinnfischen besser dran.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. September 2009)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Kann dazu nur folgendes sagen, habe an nem flachen See ziemlich weit draußen sehr gut mit Dropshot gefangen.
> Habe für mich folgende Lehren aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen gezogen:
> Dropshot: Effektiv bei bekannten guten Stellen, weil
> - Köder meist den Fischen nicht bekannt
> ...



Dito, aber ich habe auch schon gut ausserhalb dieser Regel gefangen. Das mit der Wasserkugel/Schwimmer funzt was ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann. Dazu kommt dass es Tage gab an denen ich mit Gummifisch etc. nicht einen Biss bekamm, aber DS abging. An guten und bekannten Stellen ist DS meiner Erfahrung nach allem anderen weit überlegen.


----------



## Barschjacky (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Genau, wenn zB der Winkel zu "flach" ist, einfach die Rute in die 11 Uhr-Position bringen und oder eine wenn möglich erhöhte Position einnehmen. Bei sehr starker Strömung (Turbinenauslauf) ruhig mit 40 g oder schwerer probieren. Drop Shot ist vielseitig und ich habe damit weniger Köderverlust vorausgesetzt das man das Blei nicht anknotet oder einen Sicherheitsknoten am Ende macht.

                    :vik:


----------



## Gast (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



angelfreak1990 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ist die ufermethode des ds sytsems eine einfache abzocke


Mit dieser "schwachsinnigen Methode" habe ich schon hunderte Barsche, Zander und Hechte gefangen :q
Aber vielelicht sind meine Fische einfach nur blöder als deine Fische und beissen auf alles was man ihnen vorsetzt #6


----------



## Barschjacky (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Sehr gute Idee und mit einem Stück Zahnstocher kann man die genau so verschieben wie bei den teuren DS-Bleien.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Mit dieser "schwachsinnigen Methode" habe ich schon hunderte Barsche, Zander und Hechte gefangen :q
> Aber vielelicht sind meine Fische einfach nur blöder als deine Fische und beissen auf alles was man ihnen vorsetzt #6



Du angelst ja auch in Holland, da springen einem die Hechte und Zander ja direkt in den Kescher.

 Selber schon erlebt.


----------



## Gast (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Du angelst ja auch in Holland, da springen einem die Hechte und Zander ja direkt in den Kescher.


Manchmal sogar direkt bis auf den Grill.
Daher sind offene Grills am Gewässer auch verboten.
Ja, hier in NL ist alles ein wenig anders :vik:


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Hallo angelfreak1990, 
schon einmal etwas von Interpunktion und Orthographie gehört?

Mal ganz davon ab, deine Aussage, DS sei der größte Müll, ist doch recht gewagt. Vor allem nach gerade fünfmaligem Versuch. Ich selbst habe bisher immer Erfolg gehabt und konnte schon viele Barsche vom Ufer aus ans Band bringen. Die Gründe hierfür sind manigfaltig, viele wurden bereits im Vorfeld genannnt.
In diesem Sinne,

Beste Grüße
pp


----------



## Minimax (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Vielleicht hat sich seine Orthographie und Interpunktion ja in den letzten 9 Jahren verbessert..


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Wie heißt es so schön? "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt?"


----------



## Angorafrosch (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Na was n Glück das ich das miterleben darf. Zum einen die Meinungen und Erfahrungen und zum anderen weiß ich jetzt endlich das ich alles falsch gemacht habe. Ohne mich zu informieren war ich bisher der Meinung das Blei gehört direkt vor den DS-Haken samt Köder. Erschien mir auch logisch, da viele Beutefische Nahrung direkt vom Grund aufnehmen und mit dem dem Blei direkt vor der dem Maul des Köders siehts sicher unter Wasser auch so aus als würde da einer rumpicken. Sieht man mal wieder wie doof man doch denken kann. Und bisher hat da bei mir auch nix gebissen aber das wird sich mit meinem neu erlangten Wissen jetzt hoffentlich ändern.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo angelfreak1990,
> schon einmal etwas von Interpunktion und Orthographie gehört?
> 
> Mal ganz davon ab, deine Aussage, DS sei der größte Müll, ist doch recht gewagt. Vor allem nach gerade fünfmaligem Versuch. Ich selbst habe bisher immer Erfolg gehabt und konnte schon viele Barsche vom Ufer aus ans Band bringen. Die Gründe hierfür sind manigfaltig, viele wurden bereits im Vorfeld genannnt.
> ...



Ich denke, seit 2009 hat er das jetzt schon öfters versucht!|supergri


----------



## lute (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Ich angel gerne dropshot mit streamern und fange damit deutlich besser, als mit dem klassischen jig. Eine etablierte angeltechnik als "schwachsinn" abzuwinken, weil man diese selber nicht beherrscht, grenzt schon an schwachsinn.


----------



## Hänger06 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



lute schrieb:


> Ich angel gerne dropshot mit streamern und fange damit deutlich besser, als mit dem klassischen jig. Eine etablierte angeltechnik als "schwachsinn" abzuwinken, weil man diese selber nicht beherrscht, grenzt schon an schwachsinn.




Moin Moin Lute,


dass hört sich aber sehr interessant an für mich. Könntest du mal was zur Montage sagen und mit was für Streamer du angelst?. 



Danke im voraus!#6


Gruß Jens


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



lute schrieb:


> Ich angel gerne dropshot mit streamern und fange damit deutlich besser, als mit dem klassischen jig. Eine etablierte angeltechnik als "schwachsinn" abzuwinken, weil man diese selber nicht beherrscht, grenzt schon an schwachsinn.



Das sehe ich auch so , mich haben auch alle belächelt als ich hier ih Hohen Norden mit der Flegenrute gefischt habe obwohl es hier nirgends Salmoniden gibt , mein Zielfisch war der Barsch und von denen habe ich mit kleinsten Nymphen reichlich gefangen


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Vor allem in der kalten Jahreszeit und wenn die Fische träge sind bringt ds Vorteile. 
Die meisten Barsche fange ich am ds und auch vom Ufer aus und nein ich habe keine extra ds Rute


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Es gibt kaum Spinning Rigs. die in der Natur so laufen, wie sie schematisch dargetellt werden - trotzdem fangen sie. Mein BFB fischt nur so, weil er drauf schwört. Und wenn seine Fänge nur auf dem Schwur beruhen. Er macht sie und nichts anderes zählt.


----------



## lute (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Hallo Jens, ich benutze auf Zander selbst gebundene Streamer und auf Barsch kleinere Fliegen, sehr gerne mit viel Kaninchenfell. Diese feinen Häärchen weisen eine Wahnsinnsaktion auf, Barsche fahren total darauf ab, Zander aber auch.
 Die Montage ist eine stink normale Dropshotmontage, wo man den haken auf dem der Streamer gebunden ist direkt einknotet. Seitenarm ist bestimmt auch sehr gut, wobei ich dies aufgrund des Erfolges noch nie getestet habe bzw. testen mußte. 

Früher mit Pintails habe ich eine aggressive Führung bevorzugt, mit den fliegen bekomme ich die meisten Bisse, wenn ich den Köder auf der Stelle tanzen lassen, nicht selten direkt vor den Füssen am Rand und in der Steinpackung. 


Anbei ein Bild von selbst gebundenen Zanderstreamer und einer gekauften Barschfliege


----------



## Muckimors (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*



angelfreak1990 schrieb:


> also ich schreibe jetzt aus eigener erfahrung
> ich war jetzt bestimmt schon 5 mal mit drop shot vom ufer aus angeln und musste folgendes festellen, durch die hohe distanz ist der winkel in dem der ds köder spielt um einiges flacher als auswurf bis zur landung.
> lg andi



Da muss ich aber auch schmunzeln...Wir haben hier einen Vereinssee, dort dropshotte ich und zwar folgendermassen : Ca. 20 - 30 meter weit draussen vom Ufer,  ca. 15 - 20 meter tief und zwar im "rechten Winkel" 20 cm über Grund und die Barsche
 knallen drauf wie wild und auch Zander...Oder um es anders auszudrücken, der Köder tanzt *auf der Stelle *20 cm über Grund, 20 - 30, meter weit draussen in einer Tiefe von bis 20 Meter..Und jetzt mach Dir mal Gedanken, wie man sowas hinbekommt  

Wenn ich mit Streamern dropshotte, kommen bei mir nur selbstgebaute Hollow-Flys zum Einsatz...wie in diesem Video. Wobei sich jeder denken kann, daß die am Dropshot-System geführt noch um einiges realistischer laufen als die in dem Video. Durch die entsprechenden Bleibewegungen kann man einen Wellen-Lauf erzeugen, was mit einer Fliegenrute nicht möglich ist. Daher noch um einiges schöner als in dem Video. Ich habe damals auch hackles und oestrich verwendet und mich dumm und dämlich bezahlt. Heute verwende ich flash und die "schwarzen Haare" einer Indianer-Perücke vom Aldi...eine 15 bis 17 cm lange Hollowfly ( 4 cm breit ) wiegt gut 1 gramm. Gefischt am semiflexiblen Seitenarm kann man sich vorstellen, daß man den hier beschriebenen "zu flachen Winkel" vergessen kann...

Und es gibt keinen Köder auf dem Markt, der an das  Laufverhalten  einer gut gemachten Hollow-fly auch nur ansatzweise herankommt. Nicht einmal die zu kaufenden Streamer von über 20 Euro...

https://youtu.be/hHCc0zhXQwU

Ich habe in dieses "Projekt" damals mehrere hundert Euro und bestimmt über 200 Bindestunden investiert und heute sehen meine Hollows weit besser aus als die in dem Video...weil ich keine sperrigen Hahnennacken-Federn verwende...das darf ich ausnahmesweise mal mit Stolz sagen 

Wenn sich ein grosser Barsch oder ein Zander eine Hollowfly an einer Ultra-Light-Rute packt, daß ist mit nichts zu vergleichen. Jedenfalls mit nichts, was ich kenne. 

Und seitdem ich mit diesen Dingern meine größten Zander gefangen habe, und auch Hechte, weiß ich, daß die "Gummi-Fisch-Druckwellen" ein reines Marketing-Märchen sind...Da ist nichts mit Seitenlinie und Druckwellen-Wahrnehmung. Der Zander ist ein Augenräuber und über Geruch. Sonst hätte ich nicht mit diesen Hollows dort Zander fangen können, wo ich mit Wackelschwanz-Gummis immer erfolglos war...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Klasse Beiträge zur Variante mit Streamer hier! #6


----------



## Maxthecat (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Ach Mensch Muckimors , jetzt kommst damit an :c Die Indianer Perücke habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch von Aldi mitgenommen , Zwecks gleicher Verwendung . Ich dachte schon |kopfkrat, wenn ich das jemanden erzähle das der mich auslacht  Denn bin ich ja beruhigt und scheinbar auf dem richtigen Weg zum Binden von Steamern |wavey:


----------



## Muckimors (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Genau, die Karnelvals-Perücke....die Haare nehme ich als Rücken-Imitation, ein paar reichen schon, der weisse Körper aus Baitfishfibre in "Ice-Blue" von Marios Fliegendose und ein paar billige Klebeaugen und das Wunderwerk ist fertig...hört sich erstmal alles super einfach an, ist es aber nicht...|uhoh:..Da muß man Lust, Zeit und vor allem einen gesunden Rücken zu haben  Und ich glaube, ich habe nichts von alledem mehr...

|uhoh:Gruß  Muckimors


----------



## Maxthecat (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Moin !
Danke Muckimors für deine Info's #6 . Von alledem was du geschrieben hast , habe ich ja auch nichts mehr . |wavey:

Ich werde es mal versuchen mit den Barsch und Zanderstreamern !


----------



## Muckimors (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: drop shot vom ufer schwachsinn GUMMIFISCH*

Dieter, 

Du machst das einfach so wie in dem folgenden Video....

https://youtu.be/hKm9F7y9N9s


Zumindest erstmal den Grundaufbau...Baitfishfibre, Indianer-Haare|supergri und billige Augen...aus dem Netz ..teures Dubbing, teure Augen und teuren Kleber und irgendwelche Lampen brauchst Du alles nicht..nimm Klebfix von Würth....das ist ein Teufelszeug...dagegen ist alles andere Marmelade..

Und nur an Dropshot..alles andere ist auch möglich, aber mMn Blödsinn...in unseren Gewässern..

Und kauf Dir bloss nicht irgendwelche Streamer, die aussehen wie son vergewaltigter Hase..die taugen alle nix..außer fürn Verkäufer..

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Mike- (21. Juni 2019)

Sorry fürs ausgraben, aber jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Ich habe DS damals an einem eher flachen Ufer probiert und war nach 1,5 Stunden sichtlich genervt. 

Dann sollte die DS Montage an der Hafeneinfahrt funktionieren (siehe Foto, links bei den roten Pfeilen ist die Angelstelle) ? Dank der hohen Mauer ist es fast schon ein Vertikalspot. Ich hoffe es geht mit meiner ProRex S Spin in 15-50g.

Edit: Wegen der Rute brauche ich wahrscheinlich etwas größere Köder?


----------

